# Branching Sponge



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How do I save my branching sponge from completely dying on me? I've read that you can just cut the white off. It appears that the orange "skin" is coming off


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you have to cut it, use a new razor blade and carve out/slice off the white portion but all the while, keeping it underwater. Any air exposure will just continue the dying of tissue as they cannot expel trapped air.

If it looks like skin/detritus trapped mucous sloughing off and the body color looks as it normally does...it's fine. If the body color is fading...not much you can do as it's "on it's way out".

A pic would help...LOL!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> If you have to cut it, use a new razor blade and carve out/slice off the white portion but all the while, keeping it underwater. Any air exposure will just continue the dying of tissue as they cannot expel trapped air.
> 
> If it looks like skin/detritus trapped mucous sloughing off and the body color looks as it normally does...it's fine. If the body color is fading...not much you can do as it's "on it's way out".
> 
> A pic would help...LOL!



Can't take a pic right now but I can tell you that the colour is not fading, it's as you said, the skin is sloughing off, under that is white. Will take photo at lunch!


----------

